# Do overs



## Uptosnuff (Nov 6, 2017)

From those of you who are already retired, what I want to know is . . . . . . . . .If you had it to do over again, would you retire earlier, later or at about the same time as you did?  why?

Thanks


----------



## Lara (Nov 6, 2017)

I retired at 65. I would do it again. I'd had enough of work, the amount of social security had almost reached it's maximum potential (I think the max age was 70 then and now it's 66). I needed the money so as not to touch my retirement savings yet, and I wasn't getting a pension. Being a widow, I qualified to get social security earlier at age 60 but I held out to let the amount build up a little. Sometimes I think it would have been wiser just to retire at 60 and save myself a lot of stress from work but I'm happy now. Very happy.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 6, 2017)

Retiring at age 65 was sufficient, Medicare kicked in, so I didn't really need an employer's group medical any more.

I felt I did my part, working for over 50 years.   I'm still in good shape, if I had to I could work another 10 years...maybe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2017)

I retired at 56, that's the earliest I could have and felt comfortable about it financially, I'd do it all again around the same age.  I didn't want to wait until I was in my 60s, I was seeing too many people wait and put it off, only to become sickly or homebound and not be able to actively enjoy their retirement years.  I saved most of my working life with the goal of early retirement, because to me punching a clock and dedicating all my precious days of life in a building working for someone else was a waste of time.  Our days are numbered, and I wanted to relax and enjoy life before my candle went out.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 6, 2017)

*I was kind of forced by disability to retire 3 1/2 years earlier than I had planned.  Wanted to wait until 66, but it did not work out.  Retiring was the best thing for me, buy it is still regrettable I could not work longer.*


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 6, 2017)

I retired at 65. I realized I didn't enjoy my job because my employer had changed so it was a relatively easy decision. I had some health issues I needed to put some time and energy into and I was able to do that. The timing worked well. It all went smoothly, the way things do when they're meant to be.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 6, 2017)

I planned to work until I dropped, because I loved my job. I was forced to retire after I was involved in a bad car accident. I was in my compact sedan when it got hit by a truck. I was a landscaper, physically unable to work after the accident or I'd have waited at least ten more years to retire.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2017)

I stopped working after a corporate layoff.

I'm glad that I was given the boot because without it I probably would have kept working and missed the last 12 years of leisure living!!!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 7, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I planned to work until I dropped, because I loved my job. I was forced to retire after I was involved in a bad car accident. I was in my compact sedan when it got hit by a truck. I was a landscaper, physically unable to work after the accident or I'd have waited at least ten more years to retire.



I always expected to work until I dropped too, but one day I didn't want to do it any more. It's funny how okay that was.


----------



## Knight (Nov 7, 2017)

Retired at age 54. Plan was for age 55 so no do over for me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 7, 2017)

So far, I've retired four times. Instead of calling it retirement, I should have just called it changing jobs! And I still have one client every Friday. Just can't seem to sit still...


----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2017)

If I had to do it all over again,  I'd do it all over  them;  (_Your choice)_


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 7, 2017)

I did exactly as Seabreeze did.  Retired at 56 - as soon as we felt that we could afford to.  We moved to the other end of the country and bought an old house that we renovated.  Now we travel, garden, go to the theatre and help to raise rare breed pigs and sheep for meat.  I wouldn't change anything and I'd recommend anyone to retire as soon as they are able.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies.  They were interesting reading.  I had planned on retiring at 62 from my company because my age plus years of service entitles me to start collecting my pension then.  Plus I get to keep my medical benefits.  But . . .man I'm having a hard time envisioning me working that long.  My company has had a major shake-up and not for the better.  I envy the people who retired in their mid-50s.  I just wanted to get some other's perspective on their own retirement.


----------



## jujube (Nov 7, 2017)

I retired at 62 1/2.  I had planned to work until at least 65, but I was about to lose my mind at work.  Much more of that and I would have gone postal for sure.

Besides, I met a great guy who I could see living with the rest of my life, who wanted to go traveling and didn't care to wait another three years for me to get out of jail....lol.  

I had my late husband's social security and his pension and some money in the bank, so there just wasn't any reason for me to wait any longer to retire.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Nov 11, 2017)

I am speaking for my Dh and I am pretty sure he'd do the same which was retire at 62, because it has been a great ride and soon he will turn 80.  First thing we did was buy a MH=motorhome and travel the USA off and on for 10 yrs. and oh my did we enjoy! sold it and now we only do day trips in our car and go to theaters up and down our coast of FL. so still enjoying life.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 11, 2017)

We retired early. However, my spouse was a 42-yr union worker and had retiree medical benefits. Without that NO WAY would we have retired early. I would have kept on working in order to retain coverage until we were both eligible for Medicare, otherwise.

I enjoyed working. Like most Boomers, I've made most of my friends through work. I still keep in touch with many of them, even though we've made new friends since retirement.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 15, 2017)

So glad to have retired at 57, have health and energy, wayyyyy less stress. Can concentrate on fitness and nutrition, family, hobbies, etc. It has only been a year now of being retired but I can truly say that I do not miss "anything" about going to work. It was difficult at first not having the structure of work and allowing myself things like  to relax in the middle of the day, or head to the gym at 9:00am, but now that I have built some structure for myself with other things it is wonderful. So, no "do over" for me.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 28, 2017)

I retired at 53.5 years.  I was in a private school & it closed down.  Today I am in my 70s & live on a 1/2 teacher's pension.  Wish it was higher but then I have traveled the world & lived in different places.  Would not want to be working in today's mad, stressful world.  Have many hobbies & a lovely wife.  What more could I have to ask for?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2017)

My husband and I both retired and moved off to our dream home when we were in our 50's.  I've loved being retired. I'd advise everyone to do it as soon as they can; the whole world awaits you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 30, 2017)

I would retire at the same age because I wouldn't have had the mandatory 25 years in the pension plan to retire any sooner.  Also I took a 12% cut in my pension due to retiring 4 years, 11 months before the state's (then) full retirement age and I wouldn't have wanted to take more of a cut.. I actually retired one month before my 51st birthday and they factored my pension on age 51. If they hadn't, I would have taken a 15% cut.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 2, 2017)

I have really enjoyed reading the replies and I have to say I'm a bit surprised at how many people retired in their 50's.  My brothers did that but I thought that was pretty rare.  Now, I don't think it is.  My big concern is being able to afford health care.  I need to work at least until 61 to have the years of service I need to carry over my health insurance plan from the company.

I, too, would like to retire young enough to enjoy it.  I am keeping myself fit and trim but even so, I feel the difference in my body just in the last five years.  It's harder to stand up straight right out of the chair than it used to be.  Sometimes at work when I've been sitting a long time at my desk, it's noticeable that delay to stand straight.  I didn't think those types of change would come so soon.  Makes me think a little harder.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 2, 2017)

I retired at 67-1/2.  I loved the work I did, but my workplace had become so toxic it was sucking out my soul.  I had my hips replaced soon after I quit working, but I would have almost surely returned to work if the atmosphere had been different there.  It had just become intolerable.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 21, 2018)

I retired at 60, the earliest I could get a non-discounted pension.  I was happy to retire before my hubby and have a couple of years "to myself" before we had to face each other non-stop for 24 hours a day.  :biggrin-new:       He retired last year and we are enjoying our retirement.   We own a motorhome so travel is a big part of our lives now.   Fun!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 21, 2018)

I gave in at 55.  I prize my travels and memories far above what I missed out on financially.  We are not rich but we get along and have a little nest egg too.  If you can do it and have things you want to do.....GO FOR IT!


----------



## twinkles (Jan 21, 2018)

i retired from the state at 62 took care of my grandson in the morning worked in the afternoon at a day care center-- i got sick and had to quit working at 74--i believe i would have kept working as long as i could


----------



## DaveA (Jan 21, 2018)

I retired at 58, my wife had been self-employed for a few years after the kids were grown, so retirement started for both of us at that time.  It's now been 26 years and we're definitely slowing down.  For 20 of those years, we spent 3 months a year in SW Florida and another 3 months in Maine split between spring and fall).  We stopped our Florida trips a couple of years ago but still spend time at the cottage in Maine.


We've also done quite a bit of grandparenting as the great majority of our immediate family are here with us in New England.  I would repeat these years again with little if any changes.  Even with "staying fit" there's still no way to control Father Time and good health.  The good health IMHO has more to do with genes and good luck than it does with the gym.  Exercise helps with the aches and pains but can't do much for the serious stuff, if you're unfortunate enough to contract it.


----------



## Lon (Jan 21, 2018)

I was 57 when I packed it in and completely retired. It gave me the health and 26 years of a great and physically active retirement .Bungy Jumping, Scuba Diving (to 100 ft) White Water Rafting,lot's of Golf, Pickle Ball & Boccee, 10 Cruises, Much time spent in New Zealand during those 26 years. Now in my 80's I must say that I have no regrets and damn glad I retired when I did. My physical activity now is nice walks using my WALKER.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 21, 2018)

I  'retired' at 57, I had just had it with working in health care.    I wouldn't change it a bit.   I do think I would of worked longer if I were  in a different field.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 4, 2018)

A little earlier and significantly richer.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2018)

Uptosnuff said:


> From those of you who are already retired, what I want to know is . . . . . . . . .If you had it to do over again, would you retire earlier, later or at about the same time as you did?  why?
> 
> Thanks



I’ve been a workaholic since 12
Worked until max bennies at 66
I robbed the cradle, but my lady could draw ½ again, so, we went for it
We save $1000/mo and do everything we wish to do


Backing up, five years prior we still had over $40K in debt from taking care of our schizophrenic son.
Knuckled down
Bought/refurbbed an old house in my off hours
Sold, doubled our money

Paid off the debt
We moved to the cabin on my last day of work






Have yet to stop ‘working’





Never so content in all my life

Wouldn't change a thing, even though I loved my job and the folks there


----------



## Wren (Feb 5, 2018)

If I had to do it over I would not retire, I’d still leave the job I was in but find  another and continue working part time


----------

